# India and China, buying a cam and need advice



## Mgholson (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi all, I'm an amateur photographer in the us. I will be heading to India and China and need some advice on a new camera. I've never owned an dslr and not so sure the weight is something I want to tackle right now. Not to mention any security issues, I don't want to lose my first dslr.

Anyway I'm looking to take some great photos while I am there. I really want the quality and ease of use. Something I can transport and pull out at a moments notice. I'd use my cell phone but I'm just not over impressed with the image quality. I've got a cheap point and shoot. But I'm looking for something more. GPS, image quality, low light, and colors will be very important (especially in india). I could be talked into a dslr but again this is my first. I've had time to use my cousins 7D but noticed it was very heavy. I do like the way it fit in my hand And made me want to take pictures. Something about the right camera that says use me. 

Do you have any advice for me on what to buy? Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 30, 2014)

Probably there is no camera that meets all your desires. Prioritizing size and weight, the more appropriate option is EOS-M + 18-55mm lens. If you need faster autofocus even in dark environments, Rebel SL1 + 18-55mm STM lens + 40mm STM lens.


----------



## photonius (Mar 30, 2014)

Mgholson said:


> Hi all, I'm an amateur photographer in the us. I will be heading to India and China and need some advice on a new camera. I've never owned an dslr and not so sure the weight is something I want to tackle right now. Not to mention any security issues, I don't want to lose my first dslr.
> 
> Anyway I'm looking to take some great photos while I am there. I really want the quality and ease of use. Something I can transport and pull out at a moments notice. I'd use my cell phone but I'm just not over impressed with the image quality. I've got a cheap point and shoot. But I'm looking for something more. GPS, image quality, low light, and colors will be very important (especially in india). I could be talked into a dslr but again this is my first. I've had time to use my cousins 7D but noticed it was very heavy. I do like the way it fit in my hand And made me want to take pictures. Something about the right camera that says use me.
> 
> ...



How much time do you have left?? A dSLR might take a bit of time to learn. Too many people buy a dSLR and treat it like a P&S and are disappointed, because they don't take into account shutter speed (to take an image without hand shake), DOF (depth of field, is much shallower on dSLR, giving the impression that the image may not be sharp in many places, but that's the whole point of dSLR), the right focus point (because of the narrower DOF, focus needs to be on the right spot, the full automatic on a camera does not allows select the right focus point, leading to the main subject being out of focus). Then there is the issue of focal range, usually you have to change lenses to cover a decent range. If you have something like a Canon SX50, (24-1200mm focal range) you cover most of what you would ever need.
Another point: Most dSLRs still don't have GPS (Not sure why, since many P&S have it).

As to weight for a dSLR, look at the Canon SL1, the lightest dSLR there is. Some light lenses that go well along with it, are the 18-55 STM, and the 55-250 STM. They are not fast (don't have large aperture), so you might have to complement with a faster prime, if you want that, e.g. a 35mm f2, or 50mm f1.8. You might also want wider angle, then a Canon 10-22 would be a good addition.

If that travel set above spooks you and you don't have time to practice a bit with it, you might be better of with a bridge camera (e.g. Canon sx50) for a large focal range, but with a small sensor. Or you could go with e.g. something like a Canon 1GX, or G16, they have faster lenses, but less focal range.


----------



## Halfrack (Mar 30, 2014)

You're saying multiple different things. You're afraid of having it stolen or 'issues', you want something small and you can pull out with a moments notice, and you like the 7D - which isn't small, and with lenses can be very expensive. Figure out how much you want to spend - this will answer most your questions. Anything less than $1k and you're better off getting a high end point and shoot (G1x or G15). You can spend a few thousand setting up a 7D with 2-3 lenses, flash and extra batteries/memory cards. The high end P&S will give you plenty of image quality unless you're going to print large files.

Best of luck


----------



## Chisox2335 (Mar 30, 2014)

A sony RX10 has a constant f2.8 28-200mm equivilent lens. It does not have GPS however. When I buy camera equipment I'm more concerned with the picture it can take. I would much prefer to have an excellent camera with no GPS than an average camera with GPS but that's just my preference. 

It's a pricy camera though if you're worried about theft.


----------



## Eamonn (Mar 30, 2014)

Will you be backpacking or on an organized trip? Have you gone overseas before? I ask because it's a lot easier to bring more equipment when your traveling on a higher budget or have done similar trips before. 
In 2012 I backpacked India, Sri Lanka and Nepal with the T1i and the 18-55mm/55-250mm kit lenses. It was my first time traveling with a DSLR and it can be a real pain keeping everything safe and clean. Whatever camera you get will get banged around, wet, dirty and sandy and may be out of your line of sight whether you like it or not. 
Any Rebel camera will have more than enough firepower while your there. The 50mm 1.8f would be nice to have. Keeping a daily journal and taking pictures of place names is just as good as gps.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 30, 2014)

Mgholson said:


> Hi all, I'm an amateur photographer in the us. I will be heading to India and China and need some advice on a new camera. I've never owned an dslr and not so sure the weight is something I want to tackle right now. Not to mention any security issues, I don't want to lose my first dslr.
> 
> Anyway I'm looking to take some great photos while I am there. I really want the quality and ease of use. Something I can transport and pull out at a moments notice. I'd use my cell phone but I'm just not over impressed with the image quality. I've got a cheap point and shoot. But I'm looking for something more. GPS, image quality, low light, and colors will be very important (especially in india). I could be talked into a dslr but again this is my first. I've had time to use my cousins 7D but noticed it was very heavy. I do like the way it fit in my hand And made me want to take pictures. Something about the right camera that says use me.
> 
> ...



Whatever you get.... carry a spare battery and make sure you recharge them regularly. Bring several smaller memory cards instead of one big one. Go to a fresh card every few days... you don't want to loose the camera with three weeks of pictures on one big card...

I would look at an EOS-M or a SL-1... both are decent image quality and small enough (particularly the EOS-M) to not make you a target for thieves.


----------



## Mgholson (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll be there for work and traveling between India (Hyderabad) and China (Shanghai). I'll have most of my time in India for at least two or three weeks. Most of the time I'll be doing tourist things I'm sure, but I am the kind of person who likes to get away from the crowds and adventure. There will probably be a good mixture of wide shots of landscape and others with people and attractions. There will be a visit to a few temples as well as a ride on the local trains. I really want to get some great shots of the local people and typical living in the environment. I was looking for a camera that performs well in low light because I'm sure we will be out in the evenings. I also notice that less expensive cameras doesn't deal with the wide aspect between darks and lights in the same frame. I'll look at the cameras recommended here. Dslr makes me feel like a photographer and puts me into that "mode" of operation while a point n shoot is more casual. Not sure why, but holding a dslr get me going.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 30, 2014)

Mgholson said:


> Thanks guys. I'll be there for work and traveling between India (Hyderabad) and China (Shanghai). I'll have most of my time in India for at least two or three weeks. Most of the time I'll be doing tourist things I'm sure, but I am the kind of person who likes to get away from the crowds and adventure. There will probably be a good mixture of wide shots of landscape and others with people and attractions. There will be a visit to a few temples as well as a ride on the local trains. I really want to get some great shots of the local people and typical living in the environment. I was looking for a camera that performs well in low light because I'm sure we will be out in the evenings. I also notice that less expensive cameras doesn't deal with the wide aspect between darks and lights in the same frame. I'll look at the cameras recommended here. Dslr makes me feel like a photographer and puts me into that "mode" of operation while a point n shoot is more casual. Not sure why, but holding a dslr get me going.


 
Dealing with very bright and very dark objects in the same image is a weakness of digital cameras. Its something that you have to learn to deal with. In low light, the issue is much worse. A good flash helps with this issue.


As noted, no one camera has it all, so prioritize.

1. A large Sensor is better for low light, but they all have issues in low light with bright and dark objects in the same image. Try to get a camera with a large sensor.

2. Interchangable lens or built-in zoom? Each has its points, you have to decide.

3. Size. There are some small cameras with large sensors, in the point & Shoot, the G1 X does very well in low light, the zoom lens is not very wide, so that might be a issue if you need very wide. Many of the mirrorless cameras with interchangeable lenses have the same issue, for many, no ultra wide lenses are available. The EOS M does have reasonably wide lenses, but you have to find one, since Canon does not sell them in the USA. Its certainly one to look at for someone wanting small with good quality and a wide lens availability.


----------



## Sanaraken (Mar 31, 2014)

Try out the EOS-M with 22mm f/2. It be the only camera you need. Just carry a spare battery. Its same as picture quality as the Rebel DSLR.


----------



## Mgholson (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok, so I went on an adventure today here in Seattle. I wanted to see the EOS-M and the EOS-SL1. I was able to find the SL1, but, nobody had the EOS-M. First place I went was Best Buy, and the guy tried selling me on the Sony NEX5TL. While it was a great camera, with awesome features, it really didn't fit my need to find a good camera for around $500-600. They didn't even carry the EOS-M, guy said it was too slow and full of problems. So, I walked out of the store without anything and walked down to a localized shop. I walked in and looked at the SL1, NEX5TL and then asked if I could see an EOS-M. The guy told me their chain decided to stop carrying the EOS-M because they were being returned like crazy. He said it was a crap camera. But, he DID NOT try to sell me on anything else. 

Interesting stories. But, I still want to see the EOS-M before I make my purchase. Although it's slower than the $600-800 cameras, it might be a great camera compared to my old Powershot SX200. What the heck is wrong with the EOS-M????????????

If this doesn't work out, I may just go with the SL1 because it seems like an awesome little camera for the price. The Sony is tempting though but just doesn't feel good in my hand.

m


----------



## Mgholson (Apr 4, 2014)

Update: Went to another camera shop here in Seattle right in the middle of downtown. Place is called "Glazers Camera" and everyone in the store really knows their stuff. Glazers also has used equipment and also has lens rentals and video production equipment. Very nice place. Anyway, after poking around for a few I started asking questions. The guys also did NOT have the EOS-M and described similar problems with the slow zoom and displeased customers. In this case though, the guy pointed me to a different Sony, the A6000. It was a nice little camera for about $750 and he said that he carried it as his 2nd. Anyway we also looked at the SL1 which was still pretty awesome and well within the same range. I then started glancing over at my dream cameras, the 6D and the 5DIII, both of which were sitting right near the SL1. At my request, we pulled out all three of the cameras and I had a fun time playing for a few minutes. The SL1 was the smallest body in the pack. But, the difference in feel just seemed to stick. It really seemed that my instinct with a full SLR is to shoot good photos. And, my instinct with a small point and shoot was to keep it in my bag. In the end, I decided to splurge and buy my one of dream cameras, the 6D kit with the 24-105mm. While it was considerably out of my budget range, I thought of all the wonderful photos that were waiting for me in India and the fact that life only happens once. This could be my only trip to India and I wanted to remember it. --M


----------

